# I'm a terrible puppy mom



## ollie'smom (Nov 27, 2018)

An awful thing happened earlier today. I was holding Ollie as I was walking into the kitchen. I wear braces on both of my hands due to joint issues and he started wiggling all over the place. I lost my grip and dropped him. He yiped and yiped and I was sure he was horribly injured. I hurried and checked all of his legs and the rest of his little body and he seemed okay, just terrified. I took him to the sofa and he was willing to lie next to me but wouldn't get on my lap. The saddest part is that he seemed like he thought he was in trouble for something and kept looking at me like he was sorry. 

It broke my heart. I started crying and giving him tons of loves and kisses. I've never felt so bad in my life. Well, I'm happy to say that, after a little nap, he seems to have forgiven me and is tearing around the house with his usual energy. I would never have forgiven myself if he had been hurt.

I just had to tell someone and I figured people on here would understand. :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

I know you feel terrible but forgive yourself. He certainly does. If he’s running around and you’ve touched all over him and he doesn’t wince, he’s fine. He still loves you!


----------



## ollie'smom (Nov 27, 2018)

RIstream said:


> I know you feel terrible but forgive yourself. He certainly does. If he's running around and you've touched all over him he doesn't whine, he's fine. He still loves you!


Thank you. My husband is out of town and I was so upset with myself.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

I certainly understand but he’s fine. So just go back to playing and loving him. That’ll make him feel better and you too.


----------



## ollie'smom (Nov 27, 2018)

RIstream said:


> I certainly understand but he's fine. So just go back to playing and loving him. That'll make him feel better and you too.


Thanks. Here's my cute guy.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Handsome boy. Love the white on top of his head!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I can just imagine how you felt. It sounds like he is ok physically and mentally just keep an eye on him and take a deep breath. These babies are so wriggly.


----------



## ollie'smom (Nov 27, 2018)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> I can just imagine how you felt. It sounds like he is ok physically and mentally just keep an eye on him and take a deep breath. These babies are so wriggly.


Thank you. I feel much better today. He's clearly fine and has totally forgiven me. Whew.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I know how you feel! I accidently pulled too hard when combing one time and she yipped! Then she acted like I did something horrible to her! I just felt so bad. It didn't take long for her to either forget or forgive. Unconditional love!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I know that must have been very scary for you! It's easy to drop a wiggly puppy. I'm sure Ollie has forgiven you. 😊 He's is just darling!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, poor you! You learned a lesson, and he has totally forgiven you! A breeder friend of mine has new families make sure the puppy has a mesh harness on ANY time it will be lifted off the floor. That way, the new family can always keep a finger hooked through the harness for those jet-propelled-puppy moments!

Don't feel bad... like kids, puppies have a way of making us feel guilty. If it weren't this, you'd be joining the ranks of those obsessing over what food is "best".


----------



## ollie'smom (Nov 27, 2018)

krandall said:


> Awww, poor you! You learned a lesson, and he has totally forgiven you! A breeder friend of mine has new families make sure the puppy has a mesh harness on ANY time it will be lifted off the floor. That way, the new family can always keep a finger hooked through the harness for those jet-propelled-puppy moments!
> 
> Don't feel bad... like kids, puppies have a way of making us feel guilty. If it weren't this, you'd be joining the ranks of those obsessing over what food is "best".


Oh that is such a good idea about the mesh harness! He is so wiggly and his hair is so soft and my hands are awful and that adds up to a bad combination. I am totally going with the harness. :smile2:


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I am so glad everything is fine. Quincy is a year old and can still get wriggly if he gets excited. I still worry I could drop him. His wriggling is always caused from people or pups. He loves everybody.


----------



## TuckeredOut (Nov 16, 2018)

Aww, so sorry that happened. I'm sure it really shook you up. But it was an accident, Ollie's fine and doesn't even remember it. They are such little wiggle-worms!


----------



## StayCalm (Jul 23, 2018)

Ours doesn't always want to be picked up ! Independent ! When he is up in arms and wiggly, I try to put his legs to the side so he can't push off of me.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

ollie'smom said:


> Oh that is such a good idea about the mesh harness! He is so wiggly and his hair is so soft and my hands are awful and that adds up to a bad combination. I am totally going with the harness. :smile2:


I have to say I totally understand how easy it is to lose your grip. The last year I've been going to PT after a wrist fracture surgery and hand complications. I've dropped so many things when I thought I had a good grip. I could pick Truffles up with one hand, but only recently have I trusted my self to pick up Scout.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

This stuff happens and Ollie is fine! These little guys are pretty forgiving.
Today, Shadow was sitting at my feet while I was in my chair with wheels. I am always on edge when he sits by the chair and so careful. He didn't cry but his tail fur must have caught on a wheel. I feel so bad and he looked so afraid. 
But he was back again only 3 hours later, same place. I think I'll put the chair away. Too dangerous.


----------



## ollie'smom (Nov 27, 2018)

Thanks to everyone for your words of support. It was very helpful.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I just want to say that Kosmo was next to me on the sofa about a month ago, suddenly made a shrieking noise (I think he may have swallowed too big a piece of bully chew) and immediately jumped into my lap for comfort. It was such a vote of confidence, that I would fix bad things for him, that I burst into tears. (I am supposed to take the chews away when they get too small.) These little hair balls sure do pull on the emotions. That spontaneous weeping is a shared response, Darling.

Also, I dropped Zoey from counter height, once. It sure is a tough way to learn not to elevate your pup without a handle.0 Zoey is up on my shoulder checking on me right now, as keying these confessions started me weeping. LOL I am also a terrible puppy mom.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm not sure there is anything more wriggly than a Havanese puppy. You did come to the right place for some sympathy. Enjoy your little puppy as he will become a dog before you know it!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

It's amazing these dogs are not dropped more often, they are so wiggly. They are really hard to hold onto when they get excited and want down. You're not not the first and won't be the last of having one jump out of your grip. Ollie's lucky he's got such a caring "mom." He's precious.


----------



## Lucindagh (Sep 20, 2018)

I too have had the squirming-puppy-leap-from-arms heart attack. It is such a horrible experience. I am thankful that puppies are resilient and that both Ollie and Molly are OK.


----------



## Kris Anderson (Apr 12, 2014)

One time 4 years ago our Robbie tried jumping onto our bed (which is pretty high for a puppy Havanese) and fell backwards onto the floor. Oh my, you should have heard the crying. It will break a person's heart it is so sad. Like you, lot of investigation to make sure he didn't break any bones, and then lots of loving and kisses. What a helpless feeling, trying to comfort a crying dog and you're not sure how bad the injury is. I think it was the first time he ever felt bruised and it shocked him. After a few minutes all was forgiven and forgotten and he was ready to play with the soccer ball. That was almost 5 years ago and so far it's the only really scary incident we've had. Well, except for the time our 15 month old great-grandniece pulled his hair. He keeps a wide berth around her. And there was a time he missed the first step going up the stairs and fell back. We got a yelp then, but then he quickly regrouped and made it up on the second try. I guess what I'm saying is.... there will be times accidents happen. Don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 2, 2018)

Very cute, how old is he?


----------



## ollie'smom (Nov 27, 2018)

Geezer said:


> Very cute, how old is he?


He is ten weeks. Such a great little guy.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

It doesn't stop with Havanese puppies! Ricky is almost 5 years old (how time flies!) and when he wants down, he wants down now, even if it means launching himself from my standing chest into the nothingness of space! 15 pounds of wriggly, determined adult male is something that should not be toyed with ( think of trying to control a bowling ball covered in grease!!!!!). When he lets me know he wants down, I put him down now! Right now he is lying next to me on the bed sleeping peacefully. We are inseparable amigos despite some carelessness on my part from time to time.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## ollie'smom (Nov 27, 2018)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> It doesn't stop with Havanese puppies! Ricky is almost 5 years old (how time flies!) and when he wants down, he wants down now, even if it means launching himself from my standing chest into the nothingness of space! 15 pounds of wriggly, determined adult male is something that should not be toyed with ( think of trying to control a bowling ball covered in grease!!!!!). When he lets me know he wants down, I put him down now! Right now he is lying next to me on the bed sleeping peacefully. We are inseparable amigos despite some carelessness on my part from time to time.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


A bowling ball covered in grease! HA! Great description.


----------

